
Show HN: DockerLabs – fast-track your Docker skills - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/dockerlabs/blob/master/DockerLabs.md
======
alexellisuk
I've renamed the project so it's clearer that the content is unofficial:

[http://blog.alexellis.io/handsondocker/](http://blog.alexellis.io/handsondocker/)

------
alexellisuk
The Official Docker documentation is great and DockerLabs (unofficial) is
designed to be a progressive and practical way of learning the essentials.
Each lab builds upon the last one and goes through a range of technologies
including: nodejs, dotNET on Linux through Mono, Redis NoSQL and the linking
of containers together.

The content is released under GPL - so clone/fork/star on Github and feel free
to submit a PR.

What people are saying from our meetup last night:

"Fantastic event. Thanks everyone for organising...""

"Thank you - very good evening"

"great talk on docker tonight Alex, thanks for all the time and effort you put
in to it."

"An excellent self-paced session following lab notes and with plenty of people
on hand to help out. Great job guys!"

Meetup link: [http://www.meetup.com/Agile-
Peterborough/events/229407898/](http://www.meetup.com/Agile-
Peterborough/events/229407898/)

Fire up DockerLabs.md over on Github:

[https://github.com/alexellis/dockerlabs/blob/master/DockerLa...](https://github.com/alexellis/dockerlabs/blob/master/DockerLabs.md)

~~~
chrisneave
I attended the meetup and thought the whole session was well organized and
executed. The content is perfect for anyone wanting to get an introduction to
Docker and get up to speed quickly with this awesome technology. Highly
recommended!

------
PixZxZxA
This is really nice. I have been struggling to understand docker, but this
made it a lot clearer.

~~~
alexellisuk
@PixZxZxA totally appreciate the feedback and would like to reach a bigger
audience, especially on HN. How do you get more visibility here?

